# everyone has a rubiks 3x3x3?



## MrTimCube (Aug 14, 2010)

is it safe to assume that everyone on this forum has a rubiks brand 3x3x3?


----------



## deathbypapercutz (Aug 14, 2010)

No; I don't.


----------



## cincyaviation (Aug 14, 2010)

neither do i


----------



## Olji (Aug 14, 2010)

i just have got a rubik's 2x2, my 3x3's have just been a KO and a C4U, (soon FII also)


----------



## MrTimCube (Aug 14, 2010)

Seriously guys?
i thougt everyone had one...
i guess i was wrong.


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 14, 2010)

it is my only 3x3


----------



## Kirjava (Aug 14, 2010)

Even if you own a Rubik's brand 3x3x3 the correct poll choice for you would be 'no'.


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 14, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> Even if you own a Rubik's brand 3x3x3 the correct poll choice for you would be 'no'.



:fp didn't notice how the question was worded and i hit yes


----------



## JeffDelucia (Aug 14, 2010)

No its not. Actually I have none.


----------



## Olji (Aug 14, 2010)

however, i touched a rubik's brand 3x3 once, when my friend bought one when i offered him i could learn him how to solve it, i touched it when i helped him lube it x)


----------



## dimwmuni (Aug 14, 2010)

uberCuber said:


> Kirjava said:
> 
> 
> > Even if you own a Rubik's brand 3x3x3 the correct poll choice for you would be 'no'.
> ...



I didn't notice the question either and now I feel stupid...


----------



## M4rQu5 (Aug 14, 2010)

I have bought 3, which of 2 are still intact.


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Aug 14, 2010)

dimwmuni said:


> uberCuber said:
> 
> 
> > Kirjava said:
> ...



I clicked yes just because I knew everyone would click no.


----------



## HelpCube (Aug 14, 2010)

dimwmuni said:


> uberCuber said:
> 
> 
> > Kirjava said:
> ...



same here. i think that it should be 100% no's.


----------



## PCwizCube (Aug 14, 2010)

I used to have a rubik's brand 3x3 from toysrus. then I traded it and an ES 4x4 for a v-cube 7x7      (this was back in the day when a v-cube 7x7 was like $70+)


----------



## zugohugo2 (Aug 14, 2010)

wdf is ur guys problem everyone should have a rubiks brand. They r just bad because they have a lot of frictiion. so what. I got from 2 minutes down to 25 seconds on a rubiks brand. pwnage.


----------



## damoney (Aug 14, 2010)

I have one I just don't use it.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Aug 14, 2010)

I've got 1 or 2 around somewhere.


----------



## ariasamie (Aug 14, 2010)

why the hell do I need a rubik's cube for?


----------



## Daniel Wu (Aug 14, 2010)

ariasamie said:


> why the hell do I need a rubik's cube for?


Solving?


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Aug 14, 2010)

I gave my first Rubik's Cube to my girlfriend. Now I use F2's and rubbish like that


----------



## PeterNewton (Aug 14, 2010)

there should be a poll to see how many ppl have any 3x3. is there anyone here who solves twisty puzzles but does not own a 3x3?



Hyprul 9-ty2 said:


> I gave my first Rubik's Cube to my girlfriend. Now I use F2's and rubbish like that



i gave an old rubik's storebought to my gf too, but she got pissed off because it wasn't new. she didn't want to understand it was perfectly broken in, which is generally better than a new storebought :fp


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Aug 14, 2010)

PeterNewton said:


> there should be a poll to see how many ppl have any 3x3. is there anyone here who solves twisty puzzles but does not own a 3x3?


I have a friend who can solve the Square-1 but refuses to learn how to solve a 3x3


----------



## MrTimCube (Aug 14, 2010)

clearly NOT every member has a rubiks 3x3x3, should i change this thread into a "do you own a 3x3x3"?


----------



## PeterNewton (Aug 14, 2010)

MrTimCube said:


> clearly NOT every member has a rubiks 3x3x3, should i change this thread into a "do you own a 3x3x3"?



only if you can restart the poll LOL


----------



## Edward (Aug 14, 2010)

I've had one, but I don't currently have/own one.


----------



## Ranzha (Aug 14, 2010)

All generalisations are false.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Aug 14, 2010)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> All generalisations are false.



i c wat u did thar.


----------



## Rinfiyks (Aug 14, 2010)

I use a Rubik's brand 3x3x3 for OH because my DIY cube has such stupidly high friction it hurts.


----------



## Akuma (Aug 14, 2010)

Hell no.
I ain't spending over 25 bucks on a 3x3x3 that needs severe modding in order to become a decent speedcube.


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 15, 2010)

Akuma said:


> Hell no.
> I ain't spending over 25 bucks on a 3x3x3 that needs severe modding in order to become a decent speedcube.



25 bucks? What??


----------



## Joker (Aug 15, 2010)

I have one...if broken counts


----------



## Chapuunka (Aug 15, 2010)

I have one that I half-truncated, and a Pearl Harbor souvenir cube.


----------



## Crosshash (Aug 15, 2010)

I always thought it's commonplace to give your Rubik's brand cube to one of your friends when you're "finished" with it.

That's what I did - and he did likewise to one of his friends.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Aug 15, 2010)

Akuma said:


> Hell no.
> I ain't spending over 25 bucks on a 3x3x3 that needs severe modding in order to become a decent speedcube.


More like $10-12. And it doesn't need severe modding. All it needs is <3. 

<3 your cube and it will <3 you back.


----------



## Edmund (Aug 16, 2010)

I had 2 Rubik's 3x3s lost em both and don't care to look for them.


----------



## cubedude7 (Aug 16, 2010)

I do.


----------



## CitricAcid (Aug 16, 2010)

I has. First cube.  Not really that great, of course. 

But being on-topic, don't you agree its sorta weird to assume that EVERYONE on this massive forum has a Rubik's Storebought 3x3? Just a thought.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Aug 16, 2010)

[email protected] count.


----------

